# New here - big problems :(



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive had my cat for about 7 years now, hes about 9 or 10 years old. Hes had a couple of UTIs in the last couple of years, but thats all. Pretty good health. He's neutered by the way, and has a good temperament.
BUT - he's peeing everywhere :nonod: He started doing it when i met my current partner who ive been with for 5 years. We've moved a few times since then, and hes fine when we first move in, doesnt pee anywhere except his tray. BUt then he starts again. 
Its usually in one spot, by a door, and usually in the kitchen or bathroom (if the bathroom is downstairs) or the utility room if we have one.
It STINKS!!! Its vile. It makes the whole house stink.
I dont want him to ruin this house too, but to be honest i dont know what to do! Ive tried various cleaning methods.

He's just started to only use the litter tray for poos and not wees too. So that means its gonna get worse.....

Im at my wits end, and just cant see the problem resolving itself unless the partner disappears :nonod:

Im at the point now where I want to rehome him 

Any ideas


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I would suggest using 2 litter trays. Keep the one he poos in and buy a completely different litter tray. Place it where he pees. If he does pee in it gradually move it to a better location. I have a girl who only poos in a hooded tray but pees in an open tray..... Very contrary.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

This is a habit that has been going on a long time. Get him vet checked in case UTI anyway.

I have a multicat household (3) and my neutered male was also weeing inappropriately by the front door. I too tried cleaning, multi litter trays, covered, uncovered etc.

In the end what i found worked was:

1. Getting a Feliway difuser which I plugged in the hall - location of frontdoor and main thoroughfare for rooms in house.

2. Got Cat Attract litter. This I used at first exclusively but I gradually mixed in OKO best litter (wood, clumping). So now it is a mix, probably about half in half.

3. I was lucky as he goes in 2 places only - near the front door in the mat well or near it or in the en suite bath - so both areas easy to wash down. But I removed front door mat, and covered with plastic bin liners at night topped with 2 old towels. This was so most of the wee would be absorbed by towels and prevented soaking in by bin liners. 

Litter trays placed in mat well and in area just beyond.

If this happened and it did, chucked the bin liner and washed the towels with bio detergent.

It took about 8 weeks for him to stop weeing outside the litter trays and occasionally we still have an accident, but on the whole it has worked. 

I still have the difuser and buy the Cat Attract litter.


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

ive tried the feliway diffuser but he seemed to like it 
i havent tried the cat attract though - its the first time ive heard of it actually. but will give it a go. will do the bin liner & towels thing too. thanks


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

omg - how expensive is cat attract


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a problem with my PB weeing - by the front door on the coir mat, behind the tv and behind the sofa. I was using Oko plus litter which I really liked. Eventually, I bought a couple more trays (one of them hooded) and 3 different types of litter. I lined them all up around the tv so that I could see at all times who was choosing what type of litter. Without exception, they ALL preferred to use the Pura Moonlight (which is a very fine sandy texture). Since changing to this litter we have had no further problems except when we moved to our new house just before Christmas and he wee'd on the coir mat by the front door. we have taken up the mat and it's just bare concrete for now.

We were at the end of our tether at the time and he was almost returned to the breeder!

Good Luck!

~x~


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for that. unfortunately thats very expensive litter too.

arent there any cheaper alternatives? i just cannot afford that!


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I had problems with one of my foster cats peeing and pooping all over the carpet. Are there particular places where he is doing it?

I've got the "Wash and get off!" spray from pets at home. I've also got cat repellents to keep him from peeing in the same places. I had 2 foster cats before him who were ill & so pooped wherever they felt like it. I've placed 3 litter trays around the house & found he would pee in one and poop in the others. You should definitely place more litter trays to see if he'll use them for different movements.

Different litter is another option. Some cats are very fussy, or can become very fussy. Or no litter at all? Or puppy pads. They're 4 for £1 from poundland and I've found problem cats will be drawn to them if I put them in their litter tray. I had 2 kittens last year who were peeing EVERYWHERE. I put down puppy pads & managed to contain it. Gradually moving the pad into a tray. Then pad with litter and eventually no pad !!

You should really take him to the vet to see if he has any health problems. One of my foster cats in the past was peeing and pooping all over the house & took her to the vets and it turned out she had kidney disease. It's not going to be cheap but then pet ownership generally isn't !! If he's had UTI's in the past then it's possible as his body is getting older he's going to be more prone to them. He's associating his litter tray with pain and so he's not using it. You need to find out what is causing his pain.


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Ive bought some Oko Plus litter, and have changed him onto James Wellbeloved food, nice n natural.
Also bought another litter tray to put in the main spot he likes to pee in.
See how it goes :smile5:


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Cost of Cat Attract is about £27.00 ( http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/litter/ ). Mixing it with another litter means it lasts me about 8 weeks for 2 litter trays. It clumps so you can just remove the clump (as does OKO). I remove clumps as soon as they appear.

I don't throw old litter when I wash out the trays (once a week). I sieve it and remove obvious small lumps.

When I was cleaning up wee it was costing me far more for specialist cleaning products to remove wee smells.

I would rather pay for the litter that works (along with diffuser) than have evil smelling carpet or wack out for specialist odour removing cleaners.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

I agree with Janee, definitely get him checked at the vets again for UTI, it sounds as though its ongoing and he'll need further treatment, (especially as you mentioned the wee smells so much - thats often a sign of UTI or kidney probs).


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks everyone for your very helpful advice. we'll see how tonight goes with the Oko. he has that in his new litter tray in the typical pee spot


----------



## cossie (Jan 7, 2010)

I been told that if a cat pee's in a certain spot wash the area with anything citrus , lemon juice is a good one or non bio washing power and this will stop them from peeing in that spot again never use anything like bleach or other cleaning product as there is something in it that just attracts the cat back to the came spot again.

As for the litter i would defently recommend Bob Martin Ultimate odour control which comes in a soap power type of box . The cat litter itself looks like polystyrene balls and when the cat/kitten pee's in on it it crackles like rice crispes , it then soaks up all the urine and the odour stays locked in the litter also when the cat or kitten poo's the litter sticks to the poo , it doesnt clump or go all over your floor and each box lasts 28 days , the only place ive seen it so far is pets @ home and it cost around £5.00 a box.

Ive looked on the pet @ home website but i cant find it but its defo in my local store but if you buy online i hope this will help you

Bob Martin Ultimate Odour Control Cat Litter - Pet Supplies from PET SUPERMARKET TM the uk's #1 Online pet store


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

Well lastnight went well, the first time he has peed in a litter tray at night for quite a while! He's not going near his other one - I dont think he likes Catsan :lol:


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh its not going well again  he has peed next to the litter tray several times (found a huge pool this morning), and also taken to a new spot too.
The whole of downstairs now stinks of pee.
Im cleaning it using simple solution, but its not working effectively enough. ive also tried a combo of bio washing powder then white vinegar (as advised by vet), but thats not working either, the smell is still there.
plus the fact he seems to be just going anywhere now.

what can i do? im taking him to the vets this week to see if theres anything else i can do, or if he has an infection. but tbh, i cannot afford any treatment. i can get vouchers for the cost of the consultation but not for the medication, which is a bit worrying....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If possible try crating him - a small space with just enough room for a tray food and water and a bed - it might work.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Try this for eradicating the smell
Urine-Hater Handy - Eliminates Urine & Pet Odours (200ml) - £4.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

spid said:


> If possible try crating him - a small space with just enough room for a tray food and water and a bed - it might work.


wouldnt that cause problems though?


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Try this for eradicating the smell
> Urine-Hater Handy - Eliminates Urine & Pet Odours (200ml) - £4.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!


i'll try anything now tbh, but will it work?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Spid is suggesting you 'retrain' him to use the litter tray - it is a well kown technique. Usually a dog cage is used but those are expensive.


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

Janee said:


> Spid is suggesting you 'retrain' him to use the litter tray - it is a well kown technique. Usually a dog cage is used but those are expensive.


oh right ok, have no idea how that would work - is there info on retraining anywhere?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I would pm Spid


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Basically by confining him to a small space you make it almost impossible for him to go anywhere other than his litter tray. Cats don't like to 'go' in their beds or near their food - so food and water at one end, bed space in the middle and litter tray other end. Cats are naturally clean as a species and he needs retraining. When he is out of the crate (or if you can't crate him) keep a very vigilant eye on him and when you see signs of him needed to 'go', sniffing, scratching pick him up and put him in his tray, if he has an accident put the accident in the tray so he smells that that is where it should be etc.

try different types of tray, different types of litter, different places for his trays,


----------



## fluffycabbage (Jan 10, 2010)

ok thanks  will try to get hold of a crate, maybe someone nice on freecycle will have one


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I've just done this the last two nights with my lovely foster kitty to force her into using her tray. She ABSOLUTELY HATES IT but damn does it work.  This morning was the first morning she's been in my care that I haven't had to simple solution my floor & scrape up her mess. ;p

I definitely HIGHLY recommend crating your kitty until he learns that he pees & poops in the tray or he goes into the crate. I think my little darling Tia has figured it out now so fingers crossed it won't take too long for your little precious to understand the same. 

I've been told mixing bio washing powder with a bit of warm water in a spray bottle & spraying the affected area can prevent them from using it again. My issue (kind of like yours) is that she was pooping in random places so it wasn't predictable and easy to solve.

I think I saw somewhere you can't afford to take him to the vet... ? Do you know somebody on benefits who could take him to your PDSA shelter? It's desperate measures but these are desperate times !! I reckon it would cost under £50 to diagnose the cause for this. £20 for the consultation and £15 for the medication (antibiotics) to clear up his UTI. It does sound like a UTI so please take him very soon as this can be fatal very quickly to older cats.


----------



## adamsonjk (Feb 21, 2010)

cossie said:


> I been told that if a cat pee's in a certain spot wash the area with anything citrus , lemon juice is a good one or non bio washing power and this will stop them from peeing in that spot again never use anything like bleach or other cleaning product as there is something in it that just attracts the cat back to the came spot again.
> 
> As for the litter i would defently recommend Bob Martin Ultimate odour control which comes in a soap power type of box . The cat litter itself looks like polystyrene balls and when the cat/kitten pee's in on it it crackles like rice crispes , it then soaks up all the urine and the odour stays locked in the litter also when the cat or kitten poo's the litter sticks to the poo , it doesnt clump or go all over your floor and each box lasts 28 days , the only place ive seen it so far is pets @ home and it cost around £5.00 a box.
> 
> ...


Hi just to let you know that ASDA sell this cat litter for just over £4 a box. I used it for the first time and it is excellent no smells and lasted me a month


----------

